# wie machen sie das?



## Slava (5. Feb 2006)

Ich habe mich immer gefragt, wie kann ich ein Applet wie ActiveX, nach der abfrage den User, ohne spezifischen police einstellungen, wie eine Anwendung ausführen lassen.
Leider könnte ich kein passende beispiel oder tutorial finden.
Heute habe ich mich zufällig(PHP bezogen) auf eine Seite gestoßen http://www.realobjects.com/fileadmin/od/eopro4pdf/ und würde komplett überrascht.
1) Der Applet verlangt eine Vertrauensbestätigung (einfach ein click)
2) Liefert direct certificat
3) Applet wird nicht in der quelcode von der Seite sondern in einem javascript behandelt, und greift dabei auf alle Applet Methoden direkt über javascript.

mit dieser thema wollte ich eine frage stellen. Hat jemand einen passenden Tutorial in diese richtung gesehen der besonders tiff oben genannte Programmier-Methoden behandelt.
Außerdem finde ich, dass diese Seite mit so einer ungewöhnlicher Appletsanbindung einfach diskussion- wert ist.


----------



## Roar (5. Feb 2006)

äh nochmal bitte. was ist jetzt so besonders an dem applet?


----------



## Slava (5. Feb 2006)

@Roar!
du bist in java zimmlich fortgeschrittener!
ich leider nicht.
besonders finde ich die "1)"
und danach 2) und 3) Punkten.
ich würde mich für eine beispiellösung zur 1) gerne ansehen, und verstehen.
Danke


----------



## Roar (5. Feb 2006)

das gabs schon oft... das applet ist signiert, such danach doch mal hier im forum. in der faq hat l-ectron-x auch ein bat script geschrieben, was dein applet signiert.
2) versteh ich nicht, damit meinst du aber wohl auch das signieren.


----------



## Slava (5. Feb 2006)

vermutlich hat sich beim signieren was geendert und ich was verpasst habe, aber ich könnte früher nicht einfach mit einem cklik einem Applet ein Zugriff auf Dateisystem erlauben(Ausname, wenn applet lockal gespeichert ist).  Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?
Auch so eine dichte Kommunickation zwischen javascript und Applet war mir unbekannt.
In jedem Fall werde ich noch beispiele in faq anschauen


----------

